# Avengers: Endgame - Chris Hemsworth über das Aussehen von Thor in Endgame



## Icetii (29. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Chris Hemsworth über das Aussehen von Thor in Endgame* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Chris Hemsworth über das Aussehen von Thor in Endgame*


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2019)

Als man Thor so das erste Mal im Film gesehen hat, hat der ganze Kinosaal gebrüllt vor lachen.  Das war schon eine witzige Überraschung gewesen.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht das er das so wollte weil er selber oft sagte das er solche lustigen Rollen liebt,der ist halt eine absolute Spaßkanone.


----------



## LostHero (29. Mai 2019)

Man(n) könnte es als albern bezeichnen, aber ich fand gerade das großartig am Film. Hab mich weggeschmissen als er das erste mal zu sehen war (und der Rest des Kinosaals auch  ).
Manchmal darf man die Dinge einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen .


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Mai 2019)

Für die Dramaturgie der Handlung wäre es womöglich besser gewesen, wenn er bis zum Endkampf in seine alte Form zurückgefunden hätte. Ist aber tatsächlicher erher nebensächlich.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2019)

Hey Girl - ich habe einen Körper wie THOR der Donnergott !

Kannste jetzt sagen zu den Frauen die Endgame nicht gesehen haben


----------



## fud1974 (31. Mai 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Für die Dramaturgie der Handlung wäre es womöglich besser gewesen, wenn er bis zum Endkampf in seine alte Form zurückgefunden hätte. Ist aber tatsächlicher erher nebensächlich.



Es war doch gerade das geniale... nun ja, "genial" ist da immer etwas zu viel gesagt für sowas...... das für Hollywood Mainstream Verhältnisse "überraschende" dass sie halt eben NICHT klischeehaft die Rückbesinnung von Thor auf sein altes
ICH (die mental ja zumindest etwas stattfand) auch körperlich vollzogen haben wie es gefühlt in jedem anderen Streifen gewesen wäre.. nein, er bleibt bis zum Schluß so.

Das war schon eine recht mutige Entscheidung. Respekt dass sie es so durchgezogen haben, ich war am Ende des Filmes echt überrascht dass sie damit "all the way" gegangen sind.

Das ist eines dieser Details die das MCU halt heraushebt, immer mal wieder solche Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2019)

... gibt es nicht einen bereits bestätigten 4. Teil von Thor?!


----------



## OutsiderXE (31. Mai 2019)

2011: Ich möchte einen Körper wie Thor haben.
2019: Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... gibt es nicht einen bereits bestätigten 4. Teil von Thor?!



Der Regisseur hat Interesse bekundet aber erstmal sehen wir Thor in Guardians auf Galaxy 3 wieder weil er jetzt Teil der Guardians ist.

Wie es mit Marvel Cinematic Universe weitergeht steht noch in den Sternen. Bis jetzt ist nur Spiderman far frome home fest  für Juli 19.

 Guardians of Galaxy 3 für 2022 angesetzt der hat ja geruht weil disney verückte spielte mit regisseur und dann draxx streikte weil regisseur gekündigt wurde.

Alles andere ist noch in Planung da sie derzeit wieder einen 10 jahres plan aufbauen.

Black Widow Prequel 
Black Panther 2
Doctor Strange 2
Shang-Shi  <<< Neue Marvel Figur im Cinematic Universe
Captain Marvel 2

Das ist das was bis jetzt für Phase 4 bekannt ist der den neuen Zyklus beginnen soll in den nächsten 4 bis 5 jahren


Da Deadpool jetzt zum Cinematic Universe gehört gibt Gedanken / Gerüchte ob man Deadpool in Spiderman 3 sehen wird oder ob er allein bleibt mit seiner X-Force.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da Deadpool jetzt zum Cinematic Universe gehört gibt Gedanken / Gerüchte ob man Deadpool in Spiderman 3 sehen wird oder ob er allein bleibt mit seiner X-Force.


Ein anderes Gerücht ist dazu im Umlauf:
Deadpool sei raus, dafür soll Venom auf die freundliche Spinne aus der Nachbarschaft angesetzt werden. Mal schauen was sich letztendlich bewahrheiten wird.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Mai 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wie es mit Marvel Cinematic Universe weitergeht steht noch in den Sternen.



Für uns.. für die Macher dürfte das größtenteils schon relativ klar sein.. hoffe ich. 



> Bis jetzt ist nur Spiderman far frome home fest  für Juli 19.



Ja, aber der ist ja auch der letzte Film der alten "Phase".. man mag es ja kaum glauben, emotional jst für mich der letzte Avengers Film auch der Abschluss gewesen.. aber offiziell ist es halt anders.

Wird schon Gründe geben warum der dann das Ende markiert, bin schon gespannt. Dürfte auch einen Blick in die Zukunft des MCU geben, und wenn nur in den Post-Credit-Scenes.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Mai 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es war doch gerade das geniale... nun ja, "genial" ist da immer etwas zu viel gesagt für sowas...... das für Hollywood Mainstream Verhältnisse "überraschende" dass sie halt eben NICHT klischeehaft die Rückbesinnung von Thor auf sein altes
> ICH (die mental ja zumindest etwas stattfand) auch körperlich vollzogen haben wie es gefühlt in jedem anderen Streifen gewesen wäre.. nein, er bleibt bis zum Schluß so.



Nicht alles, was überraschend ist, ist auch gut. Wenn der Held nicht bis an seine Grenzen und darüber hinaus getrieben wird, leidet die Dramatik. Und ein Thor, der sich für den Endkampf mit Thanos nicht in Form bringt, geht offenbar noch nicht an seine Grenzen. Das außen vor, fand ich es gut, dass Thor sich überhaupt durch die Ereignisse aus Infinity War verändert hat. Bei Ragnarok hatte ich noch das Gefühl, sie hätten ihn durch einen emotionalosen Roboter ersetzt, dem der Tod fast aller seiner Freunde überhaupt nichts ausmacht...


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Mai 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was überraschend ist, ist auch gut. Wenn der Held nicht bis an seine Grenzen und darüber hinaus getrieben wird, leidet die Dramatik. Und ein Thor, der sich für den Endkampf mit Thanos nicht in Form bringt, geht offenbar noch nicht an seine Grenzen.



Wann hätte er sich denn in Form bringen sollen? Dafür wäre gar keine Zeit gewesen. Es sei denn man macht eine magische Verwandlung rein mit der er wieder sein Sixpack erlangt. Und das wäre fehl am Platz gewesen. 
Abgesehen davon war ein leicht außer Form Thor besser für den Endkampf, der so spannender sein konnte.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Mai 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wann hätte er sich denn in Form bringen sollen? Dafür wäre gar keine Zeit gewesen. Es sei denn man macht eine magische Verwandlung rein mit der er wieder sein Sixpack erlangt. Und das wäre fehl am Platz gewesen.
> Abgesehen davon war ein leicht außer Form Thor besser für den Endkampf, der so spannender sein konnte.



This !


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Juni 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wann hätte er sich denn in Form bringen sollen?



Mir kam es vor, als wären einige Wochen oder gar Monate vergangen, in denen sie die Zeitmaschine gebaut, Pläne geschmiedet, und trainiert hatten. Da hätte es ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Mir kam es vor, als wären einige Wochen oder gar Monate vergangen, in denen sie die Zeitmaschine gebaut, Pläne geschmiedet, und trainiert hatten. Da hätte es ganz gut gepasst.



Okay, fair enough.. da hätte theoretisch eine Möglichkeit bestanden, kann mich nicht entsinnen dass sie die Dauer des Prozesses da erwähnt hatten, aber kann schon sein.

Ist aber letztlich auch unerheblich. Der Konsens war ja dann dass Thor das eben nun mal nicht macht. Passt auch irgendwie, man merkt ja, dass er bis zum Schluss durchaus noch eine "gebrochene" Figur ist, er dankt ja dann auch quasi
förmlich als König der Exil-Asgardianer ab. Vermutlich wird er dann bei den Guardians wieder in Form kommen. (je nachdem, wie lange es die Thor Figur noch geben soll, Chris Hemsworth hat ja wohl auch nicht ewig Bock auf die Rolle).


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Mir kam es vor, als wären einige Wochen oder gar Monate vergangen, in denen sie die Zeitmaschine gebaut, Pläne geschmiedet, und trainiert hatten. Da hätte es ganz gut gepasst.



Theoretisch ja vielleicht. Aber das hätte dann nicht der Charakterentwicklung entsprochen. 
Hätte Thor schon vor den Zeitreisen wieder ein Sixpack gehabt und trainiert, wäre sein Körper lediglich für den humorösen Effekt gewesen. Aber das war es ja nicht nur, sondern es war in Endgame tatsächlich die Verkörperung seiner emotionalen Probleme. Und die hat er erst im Laufe des Films überwunden, vor allem auch durch das Gespräch mit seiner Mutter in der Vergangenheit. Rein aus der Sicht der Charakterentwicklung durfte er also zu dem Zeitpunkt der Zeitreisen noch gar nicht in Form sein, weil das nicht seinem mentalen Zustand entsprochen hätte. Überwunden hat er seine Probleme am Ende des Films, dementsprechend wird er in Guardian 3 dann wahrscheinlich wieder durchtrainiert sein.


----------

